
Submersible Robots Hunt Lice with Lasers - MrBuddyCasino
https://hackaday.com/2017/04/10/submersible-robots-hunt-lice-with-lasers/
======
aruggirello
I was wondering if they've considered the impact of their activity on natural
selection. Are they just helping lice evolve that will be either harder to
spot or have a more reflective skin?

